# Chartering in Spain



## ChesapeakeBay (Mar 19, 2000)

Have just completed our second charter in the BVI through Sunsail, with whom we were very satisfied. We are thinking of going somewhere else and a recommendation was Spain. Has anyone chartered there? Specifically, how does the sailing compare to the BVI in terms of navigation, sea conditions, snchorages, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

We are chartering in Spain for a week in early April this year. I''ll write myself a note to reply to you when we get back.


----------



## RichardKnight (Mar 22, 2002)

We sailed off the South Coast of France a few years ago around July time frame. We''ve never sailed in US water though, hence can''t offer a comparison. Our experience weather wise was classic long sunny days, but most afternoons the weather blew up to a good breeze - c. F4 - 5 I''d guess. 

Sea state was never rough, and we never experienced breaking waves. Gut feel, the water is not as clear as you experienced in the BVI. 

Our impressions of the coastline were such that the further you went down the Spanish coast from France the most interesting it became. Much of the French coast is relatively uninspiring, however, c. 20 miles NOrth of Spain this seems to change. Certainly it''s an area we''ve highlighted to sail in next season (when we move our boat to France from the UK).

You could check out www.marsbrookboating.com for some ideas on yachts etc... in Spain.

Have fun,

Richard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
The sailing in the Med can be a little more challenging depending on the season. You have local winds like Tramontane or Mistral that can blow pretty hard and get the seas pretty agitated. I don''t know about southern Spain but elsewhere most nights are spent in a marina which is OK but does not compare to the BVI. The water is of course much cooler and the fish are almost non existent. On the other hand the social aspect of the trip is much more interesting specially if you have tiem to go inland.
I would also look at Croatia, much more "real" then the Spanish coast and the sailing appears to be superb.

Good luck

Herve
http://home.earthlink.net/~hervel/index.html


----------

